# [SOLVED] Networking not starting up?!

## kingfame_147

Hi folks,

I installed a new machine this weekend and I'm running into an odd problem:

Installation worked fine and the machine is booting up perfectly. But: The network is not starting up at all. When I say network I mean things like net.lo.

Things I checked:

- net.lo & net.enp3s0 are showing up at "rc-update show" as boot and default

- udev is in the sysinit boot level

- "/etc/init.d/net.lo status" shows stopped after bootup

- same for net.enp3s0

- "/etc/init.d/net.lo start" works fine when I execute it after the bootup

- "/etc/init.d/net.enp3s0 start" works too and I have access to the network (local and internet) afterwards

- Interactive boot: There are no error messages regarding net.lo or any other network devices. It doesn't even ask me if I want to start the  net.lo service

Why the hell the network is not starting up?!

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!Last edited by kingfame_147 on Mon Apr 08, 2013 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

try in /etc/rc.conf

```
rc_depend_strict="YES" 
```

----------

## verchiel

What about further configuration, i.e. DHCP/static IP? Is your network card driver maybe loaded as a module _after_ the system tries to bring up the interface?

Cheers

Dan

----------

## kingfame_147

 *krinn wrote:*   

> try in /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ```
> rc_depend_strict="YES" 
> ```
> ...

 

Doesn't change anything.

 *verchiel wrote:*   

> What about further configuration, i.e. DHCP/static IP? Is your network card driver maybe loaded as a module _after_ the system tries to bring up the interface?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dan

 

Static IP adress. But the configuration of my network card can't be a problem, because net.lo is not even trying to start up automatically. I don't use any modules, everything I need is in the kernel. But again, my network card driver is not related to net.lo, isn't it?

That's the point because of which I'm confused. If my network card doesn't come up I would have several ideas what to check. But if net.lo doesn't even tries to start (and would succeed if it would try to do so) ...

----------

## krinn

and after boot you only have those two services stop ? (rc-status)

----------

## kingfame_147

They are not even showing up at "rc-status -a | grep net". There are 3 services showing up as stopped, but those are all depending on net (sshd, ntp-client and netmount), so they are supposed to be stopped if the network is down.

The links are correctly set under /etc/runlevels.

```

server runlevels # ls -lR /etc/runlevels/

/etc/runlevels/:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 246 Apr  8 21:26 boot

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 112 Apr  8 21:35 default

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  52 Mar 21 18:48 shutdown

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  58 Apr  7 19:18 sysinit

/etc/runlevels/boot:

total 68

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Mar 21 18:48 bootmisc -> /etc/init.d/bootmisc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Mar 21 18:48 fsck -> /etc/init.d/fsck

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Mar 21 18:48 hostname -> /etc/init.d/hostname

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Mar 21 18:48 hwclock -> /etc/init.d/hwclock

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Mar 21 18:48 keymaps -> /etc/init.d/keymaps

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Mar 21 18:48 localmount -> /etc/init.d/localmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Mar 21 18:48 modules -> /etc/init.d/modules

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Mar 21 18:48 mtab -> /etc/init.d/mtab

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Mar 21 18:48 net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Mar 21 18:48 procfs -> /etc/init.d/procfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Mar 21 18:48 root -> /etc/init.d/root

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Mar 21 18:48 swap -> /etc/init.d/swap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Mar 21 18:48 swapfiles -> /etc/init.d/swapfiles

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Mar 21 18:48 sysctl -> /etc/init.d/sysctl

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Mar 21 18:48 termencoding -> /etc/init.d/termencoding

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 Mar 21 18:48 tmpfiles.setup -> /etc/init.d/tmpfiles.setup

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Mar 21 18:48 urandom -> /etc/init.d/urandom

/etc/runlevels/default:

total 28

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Mar 21 18:48 local -> /etc/init.d/local

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Apr  8 21:35 net.enp3s0 -> /etc/init.d/net.enp3s0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Mar 21 18:48 netmount -> /etc/init.d/netmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Apr  7 21:20 ntp-client -> /etc/init.d/ntp-client

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Apr  7 19:18 sshd -> /etc/init.d/sshd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Apr  7 19:55 syslog-ng -> /etc/init.d/syslog-ng

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Apr  7 20:00 vixie-cron -> /etc/init.d/vixie-cron

/etc/runlevels/shutdown:

total 12

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Mar 21 18:48 killprocs -> /etc/init.d/killprocs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Mar 21 18:48 mount-ro -> /etc/init.d/mount-ro

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Mar 21 18:48 savecache -> /etc/init.d/savecache

/etc/runlevels/sysinit:

total 20

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Mar 21 18:48 devfs -> /etc/init.d/devfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Mar 21 18:48 dmesg -> /etc/init.d/dmesg

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Mar 21 18:48 sysfs -> /etc/init.d/sysfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Mar 21 20:42 udev -> /etc/init.d/udev

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Mar 21 20:42 udev-mount -> /etc/init.d/udev-mount

```

```

server runlevels # rc-status -a

Runlevel: default

 netmount                                                                                                                               [  stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                                                             [  stopped  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs                                                                                                                              [  stopped  ]

 savecache                                                                                                                              [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                                                                                               [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 udev-mount                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 dmesg                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 devfs                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 udev                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 modules                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 fsck                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 root                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 mtab                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 swap                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 procfs                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 swapfiles                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 tmpfiles.setup                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

Edit:

Ok, it must have been some sort of weird openrc problem (bug?!). I did a "rc-config list default", he refreshed a cache (I didn't new there is a cache involved?!) and now it works. I have no idea what went wrong there.

----------

